# Middle name to go with Evie



## xbecky84x

We've finally decided to call our little girl Evie but really struggling with middle names. In my family ur middle name is normally one of your grandparents names so that left us with Donna or Stella and to be honest im not keen on either of them. thankfully both grandma's are happy not to have their name used but im really struggling to come up with the perfect middle name. OH doesnt have a middle name and doesnt really see the point of them so hes not really any help...Any ideas please?!?!...Babys surname will be Nixon :flower:


----------



## loulou1983

Evie Alexandra Nixon has a nice ring to it...dont know why that popped into my head but there you go!


----------



## Jorja15

My little girls called Evie Mae
Some other ideas were
- Michaela 
- Rose
- Brooke
- Rhianna


----------



## embo216

My Niece is called Evie May and I think it's really pretty. xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Ann? Marie? Rose?

I like those. :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Ann? Marie? Rose?

I like those. :)


----------



## louise1302

evie grace
evie leigh
evie rae
evie jade

x


----------



## chele

I was going to suggest Evie Mae


----------



## xbecky84x

thanks for all ur suggestions. Mae is lovely but one of my friends has just had an Ellie-Mai and another's having an Olivia Mae. I wanted Leigh but OH's brother is called Lee so he won't let me...maybe i should wait and suggest it again whilst im in labour..dont think he'd dare to say no then :)


----------



## beachlover1

my neice is called Evie Rose, I love it!!


----------



## MissyMojo

we like Evie for a girl and struggled to pick a middle name

til we went for Eva (and we'll call her evie)

and then poof Eva Lindsay Humphreys


----------



## amyclaire

Evaline rose/evie rose
Evaline grace/evie grace
Evaline kara/evie kara
Evaline brooke/evie brooke
Evaline skye/evie skye

Single syllable names definitely seem to work better anyway :) xxxx


----------



## amyclaire

Ohh no sorry I thought u were the author of previous post with evaline as an option.... Ooopsss :s xxxx


----------



## xbecky84x

amyclaire said:


> Ohh no sorry I thought u were the author of previous post with evaline as an option.... Ooopsss :s xxxx

:haha: thanks for the name suggestions still. definitely agree that one syllable names work better


----------



## Cinderella

I really quite like the longer middle names for Evie, as it's quite a short first name.
Evie Madeline
Evie Rosalind
Evie Catherine
Evie Caitlyn
Evie Scarlet
Evie Louisa
Evie Helena
Evie Georgina

If it had been a longer version of Evie (Evelyn, Evaline etc.) I probably would opt for the shorter middle names like Rose, May, Grace etc. Good luck! I love the name Evie!


----------



## Essjay

I Adore Evie Rose.. i think its so cute!! Evie Grace is cute too xx


----------



## nicky

My daughter is also called Evie Mae! There is a wee girl in my school called Evie Belle and I think that is really pretty.


----------



## Viz1975

I love Evie Rose or Evie Hope xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Evie Louise sounds so cute together! 

Some other ones i think sound good --

Evie Grace
Evie Catherine
Evie Christine
Evie Sophia
Evie Skye
Evie Rose
Evie Rosalie
Evie Noelle
Evie Belle
Evie Isabelle
Evie Alexis
Evie Paige


----------



## Charlotteee

Evie tiger :rofl::rofl: or coco?? xx


----------



## xprincessx

I love the name Evie Rose =)


----------



## xbecky84x

Charlotteee said:


> Evie tiger :rofl::rofl: or coco?? xx

haha thanks charlotte! evie tiger would obviously have been first choice if it didnt sound so much like 'easy tiger!'


----------



## happygolucky

I like evie rose as well.also
Evie Leah
Evie Grace
Evie lily:0)


----------



## country_girl8

im having an evie may too lol she would of been evie blossom though


----------



## Charlotteee

xbecky84x said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Evie tiger :rofl::rofl: or coco?? xx
> 
> haha thanks charlotte! evie tiger would obviously have been first choice if it didnt sound so much like 'easy tiger!'Click to expand...

I quite like Evie Summer Nixon :shrug:

xx


----------



## Princess_LV

I'm going to be another advocate of Evie Rose. Sounds so pretty! And it will work really well as she grows up as well as when she is little x


----------



## dreamofabean

I like Evie Louise hun x


----------



## haych

i like evie lee x


----------



## KiansMummy

Evie Mae. ... ? Evie Grace. ...? Evie louise. ...? Evie marie. ...? Evie Paige . ...? Evie Kate ???? I think they all sound quite nice?? X


----------



## rwhite

Evie Grace
Evie Rose
Evie Marie
Evie Amelia
Evie Sophia
Evie Hazel
Evie Jillian
Evie Liana
Evie Louise
Evie Jayne
Evie Michele
Evie Patricia
Evie Lucille

xx I know some of these are a bit old fashioned but thought I'd put them out there for some variety :winkwink:


----------



## Kess

What are the grandfathers called? Could you perhaps use the feminine form of one of their names, to keep with the tradition without using the names you dislike?


----------



## xbecky84x

good idea but i dont speak 2 my dad and OH's dad is called keith :S


----------



## Kess

Oh, well, never mind then! Sorry! It seemed a good idea at the time...


----------



## Mumiof2

My daughter is called Eve Louise aka Evie Lou x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Hi, if my bump is a little girl then she will be called Evie (after my Nana) and her middle name will be Lorna (after her deceased Great Auntie)......Evie Lorna Nixon?? x


----------

